# My Yak



## Andrew1231 (Jun 6, 2014)

Here's some photos of my set up, any suggestions on how i could make anything better or any other extras would be great. I got the kayak from Rays Outdoors a few months ago after talking to the manager and him offering $300 off for $400. Got the box on the back but need to think of a better way to tie it down every trip as it takes me about 5 minutes or more to tie all the rope down on it, also have middle rod holder not put in in photos and cup holders. Got all the great ideas for the rod leashes and box with rod holders from this forum.


----------



## Andrew1231 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, i got an anchor with all rope on hand line there's a slot built into yak under the box and bucket there,
Maybe a pvc pipe that will fit into the rod holders and raise them will do the job fine for behind me?


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Andrew1231 said:


> Thanks for the reply, i got an anchor with all rope on hand line there's a slot built into yak under the box and bucket there,
> Maybe a pvc pipe that will fit into the rod holders and raise them will do the job fine for behind me?


The pvc pipes work a treat if the fit is good&#8230; enjoy


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

You could look at hooks and bungee cord from your hardware or marine outfitting shop and design a quick and simple tiedown system for your crate dude. You will learn to love bungee cord, pvc and pool noodles, they are your friends. If you google "bungee hooks" lots of interesting stuff comes up. Have fun and don't worry if you keep shifting things around and changing your layout you'll keep thinking of your own ways to do stuff. I don't take ice on the yak any more to save weight after some experimental fishing trips where I just put the fish into a Whitworths dry bag and then chucked in the techni-ice blocks in there with the fish when I get back to the car. Saves a ton of weight on the water and the fish quality is unchanged in my opinion even after half day fishing trips in summer. The whole bag goes into a fridge I keep in the garage for fishing stuff when I get home and stays there until I get back from work to fillet up. I also use the dry bag to bleed my fish into and sure the ice blocks and bag get gooey and blood stained but warm water and dishwashing liquid and a few minutes in the laundry cleans them up nicely even after I've forgotten them in the fridge for a few days (I can never find the energy to clean the fishbag the same day). My techni-ice is pink and fishy smelling now but who cares as it lives in the freezer or the fishbag not under my pillow so who cares right?


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

You got drains in that crate. Some heavy seas could see that bucket and crate filling with water. If you can work without having such a big crate it will give you less issues with cross winds trying to spin you.

Can you reach the rear rod holders?

Where you going to put the central rod holder? Think about a couple of sideways mounted rod holers eg Berkley or scottys.


----------

